

Show HN: BetterSpark – Connect and collaborate with businesses in same demographic - todd3834
http://www.betterspark.com/

======
fiatjaf
Nice idea, but is it from 2012? What is that implementation, just a list of
businesses and nothing else?

I was kinda hoping this thing would work and get traction and so on, but this
way it is impossible.

~~~
todd3834
I built this back in 2012 but I never got around to promoting it because I was
distracted onto another project. I was going through my domains and I found it
and remembered how good of an idea I think it was. It isn't just a list of
businesses. When you add your business, you add tags to it. It is suffering a
little bit from being new so there isn't a lot of other people in there yet.
However, the idea is that you would look for other businesses with similar
tags to yours and it allows you to request a connection. This will send them
your contact information and it is up to them whether they want to connect or
not.

Thank you for checking it out and your feedback. I will make the use case more
obvious since clearly this isn't explained well enough.

